# Why no Yamaha threads?



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I am new to this discussion group and am curious as to why Yamaha receivers are not included in the "Marantz vs Denon vs Onkyo" questions? Even Pioneer is rarely mentioned.

I owned separates for years, then took the receiver plunge several years ago with a Yamaha. It has worked flawlessly and I am now ready for an upgrade and the new Yamaha receivers seem to have what I want:

Internet radio
AirPlay
2nd zone audio
iPad app
4k pass through (don't care about upscaling)
480i component to HDMI

When looking at the others, Onkyo seems to have DOA problems, plus no AirPlay. All seem to have more primitive on screen display compared to Yamaha. 

Most seem to offer 2nd zone only for analog input.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

When it comes to discussions it is simply a matter of what people own and ask questions about.

If you like Yamaha there is certainly nothing wrong with sticking to what you are familiar with.

A lot of people that frequent this forum are Onkyo owners, I would guess Denon would be second most owned withe all the rest a distant 3rd....

IMHO there is nothing wrong with Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo, Marantz.... Just get what fits your budget and has the features important to you


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a lot of miss information about Onkyo so dont read too much into it. Every brand has its issues and failures. Onkyo is popular because they bench test very well and get high marks for features. 
Yamaha has a reputation as being solid and works well however they dont have great power output when bench tested. long time reliability has been very good with Yamaha as well.


----------



## Adamski3800 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am a yammy fan and i don't know why it is not spoken either but i have to admit some Denon and Onkyo amplifiers seem to be really good


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Why not start a new owners thread for Yamaha AVRs? That is how the other ones were started. There just may be more Yammy owners here than is evident.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

I often wondered the same thing..I have a yamaha AVR and has been great..will upgrade sometime in the near future, but I like my yamaha, but want to try something with audessey ( dont really care for the YPAO) I usually spend a few weeks tuning it by ear!:hsd:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

TheHammer said:


> I am new to this discussion group and am curious as to why Yamaha receivers are not included in the "Marantz vs Denon vs Onkyo" questions? Even Pioneer is rarely mentioned.


Yamaha and Pioneer (and harman/kardon) have developed their own proprietary room EQ signal processors. I'm not sure about h/k, but I have read that Yamaha and Pioneer are unable to EQ ultra low bass like the Audyssey equipped AVR's can.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

tesseract said:


> Yamaha and Pioneer (and harman/kardon) have developed their own proprietary room EQ signal processors. I'm not sure about h/k, but I have read that Yamaha and Pioneer are unable to EQ ultra low bass like the Audyssey equipped AVR's can.


Room EQ features are a very important consideration. I would like to see a test comparison of the Audyssey vs the Yamaha and Pioneer proprietary products. Plus from what I understand, not all Audyssey systems are the same and it is not always clear from product specs which receiver uses which version of Audyssey.

While I would like the auto room EQ to handle all frequencies, low bass is one of the few areas that I feel confident that I can do by ear. I am more concerned about how mid-range frequencies are handled plus the number of bands and if the room EQ is parametric or not.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Been using Yamaha exclusively for 20 years now, with only one failure during that time. Don’t know about their auto-EQ system, but their later upper-tier models have excellent 1/3-octave parametric equalization for all main channels that can be manually employed. If they ever get it to a 1/6-octave parametric, I’d think seriously about giving up my outboard equalizers.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

chashint said:


> When it comes to discussions it is simply a matter of what people own and ask questions about.
> 
> If you like Yamaha there is certainly nothing wrong with sticking to what you are familiar with.
> 
> ...


All those brands mentioned are great. Onkyo just happens to deliver a good product at an affordable price. Also, Harman-Kardon is so under represented and needs more respect!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

New Yamaha receiver owners' thread started:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-yamaha-receiver-owner-thread.html#post582801

Please continue your discussions there. Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

As mentioned above, it comes down mostly to YPAO vs audessey. Yamaha makes fine products but focuses their efforts more on the custom install dealer market. Hobbiests like you see here often are more interested in best value over profit margin and the Yam YPAO system does not have some of the capability of audessey.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> As mentioned above, it comes down mostly to YPAO vs audessey. Yamaha makes fine products but focuses their efforts more on the custom install dealer market. Hobbiests like you see here often are more interested in best value over profit margin and the Yam YPAO system does not have some of the capability of audessey.


I will move my question to the new thread but wanted to respond to this.

Yamaha "focuses their efforts more on the custom install dealer market.". Why do you say that? I can go into any Best Buy or visit Crutchfield or online sites and find a selection of Yamaha receivers along with Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo and Marantz. 

"Hobbiests like you see here often are more interested in best value over profit margin". I have spent the last several months researching prices vs features and find the Yamaha to be competitive. Like Pioneer, they have two lineups and try to infer that the more expensive one is higher quality (that has been a heated debate among Pioneer fans for quite a while).

"Yam YPAO system does not have some of the capability of audessey." I would like to see this statement backed up with reviews and specs. Many people have opinions and they seem to be all over the place. I have found discussion groups where people think that YPAO or MCACC are superior. 
I would like to see the specs, including number of bands, frequencies covered and type of equalization, but that technical information seems to be missing, even from manufacturers web sites. Can anyone point me to that?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I would also like to add that there have been many posts and HTS Reviews of Pioneer AVR's. I still think about finding an Elite SC-37 on the used market quite often. As a former 77lb VSX-49txi owner, Pioneer Elite has always placed a special place in my heart. In addition, I own 3 Pioneer BDP's.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am closing this thread. Lets move the discussions to the Yamaha stickie thread. Thanks!


----------

